# Self service pumps - warning re authorisations



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Please note the following. 

When you use the Auchan self service pumps - I have used Calais and another today near Clermont Ferrand, note that the card is authorised for 121 euro. I now have two out standing authorisations for 121 euro each and also two payments going through for the actual amount of fuel purchased. As my Caxton card is expecting 2 x 121 euro transactions to come through, I cannot access my money as the outstanding authorisations prevent me accessing other funds. 

Be warned

Russell

Edit - I know this is fact as the card was declined and the declined transactions DO show on the Caxton on line statement. The is an item shown as declined for 121 euro at Auchan and another for 600 - I think the latter is due to using the lorry pump!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it warns you of that on the Caxton site sorry bud 

Check out the Know before you go section

4. Automated French Petrol Stations
Automated petrol stations on the continent (not just France) usually take a security deposit of €120 (Normal approval) when you first swipe your card. No money actually leaves your account at this point, but your available balance is reduced by €120. 

A couple of days later (it can be up to 15 days), they will process a settlement increase for €120 which will raise your available balance by €120. Simultaneously, they will process a settlement decrease where they will remove funds from your card to cover the actual amount of fuel dispensed for example €45. In the period between the Normal approval and the settlement decrease your account will appear to have been debited by €120, but it has not. 

Only when the Settlement decrease goes through has money actually left your account. 

This procedure is not unique to Caxton FX cards or indeed any pre-paid card, all cards issued by any institution are treated in the same way whether they are debit, credit or prepaid cards.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The lesson learnt from this is to not use the self service pumps. That comment is not a "you should have known better", it is a thanks for the tip.
I very rarely use self service pumps as I have found that they are normally restricted access.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caxton*

I should have read the small print.

Anyway, it's not too much of a problem as I need the remaining trapped Euro in three weeks for the next trip.

I will try the Halifax card - you know the new fee free thing.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was wary of using the Caxton on anything other than cash withdrawals (absolutely no problems at all). I noted their point about not using it on autoroute tolls because they are unauthorised (ie no PIN). I used the Halifax card all over France & Italy - all attended stations, but I tried it at a self service one in Italy and it spat it back out - literally on to the floor!!!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Well that explains it!*

Thanks Russell - I did not realise this happened.

Now living mostly in France I do not need to buy Gazole very often but I did a couple of weeks ago and found my debit card available balance much lower than expected. I did not know this was the result of buying fuel :!: and assumed it must be a shop that had been show collecting the money.

If I had used a Credit card then I would have not noticed it.

Your post has solved my mystery. 

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have used the Nationwide "Flexi" card throughout Europe with NO problem at all, Used it on unattended pumps, Cash withdrawal, Superstores, Never once a problem, for cash withdrawal all you need to do is ensure it is under £250 daily limit, I have usually withdrawn €300 but very occasionally get that amount refused Re-enter at €250 and no problem.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> I have used the Nationwide "Flexi" card throughout Europe with NO problem at all, Used it on unattended pumps, Cash withdrawal, Superstores, Never once a problem, for cash withdrawal all you need to do is ensure it is under £250 daily limit, I have usually withdrawn €300 but very occasionally get that amount refused Re-enter at €250 and no problem.


Yes NW Flex - that is what I have been using for 2 years without being aware of the problem Russell has mentioned.

At the end of last month - running a bit short -  I only topped up with €30 of fuel. For the next few days my NW flex card available balance was at least €60 down on what I thought it should be however I had not twigged the fuel link 

If you normally fill up with a lot more fuel (which I often do) and your balance is very comfortably in the black (which mine is often not :!: ) then you would probably not have noticed before the system adjusted for the actual fuel you bought. :!:

Next month I will stop using the NW Flex for purchases and swap to the PO credit card so the above problem should not affect me anymore.

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes mine is always in the black as I now use it for everything and my salary is paid into it.

I don't use credit cards for anything although I have one for emergency use.

I have never looked for the adjustment amounts though either.
But will do in future.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

As an Auchan fan, could I ask an Administrator to change the title to "Caxton Card warning"?

The problem seems to be nothing to do with Auchan and the current title wrongly creates bad publicity for an innocent company.

I looked at the content of the thread. Members looking only at the title on the home page get a misleading impression.

Vive l'Auchan.

Brian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It'S not just Caxton and not just auchan if you read my post from Caxton website, rather common to most cards at most automatic pumps in most of europe


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Off topic, but many UK pay-at-the pump stations hardly let me have enough to fill up my Volvo car, let alone the Ducato.

I've seen £50 limits, £60 limits and £75 limits


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi provencal, I don't think that is necessary, In one way it is an Auchan warning, whilst it doesn't matter to me, it is a warning that they do take the "Deposit" from the card on first use so therefore it does need to be made known to the Auchan user's that weren't aware of this.

It is a "Card" wide not just a Caxtons card it applies to from what I understand.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

EXACTAMUNDO MON AMI :wink: but also a warning for all self serve automatic pumps


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*€121 is quite a lot!*

A particular warning to Auchan users may be very relevant since €121 is pretty high, especially if you have taken two fills for much less cost. My local supermarche (Intermarche) only authorises €99 a time.

And as I said before this would probably only be noticed on *Debit* cards (unless you are running a credit card on it's max!)

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it is high and a potential 15 DAYS to service the transaction is appalling and nothing to do with Caxton


----------

